# How to package honey sticks?



## Vita (Aug 1, 2005)

I have some friends that are selling jars of honey, but are interested in making honey sticks. I am trying to find out information on companies that will do that for you or where you can purchase equipment to do it.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Check Bee Culture Magazine if you have access to a copy. Here's a link to a board discussion regarding honey sticks.


http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=12;t=000453#000013


----------

